# uninstall classic?



## andehlu (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi there,
Does anyone know if it possible to unistall classic mode? I installed it and now i realize i have no need for it.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 7, 2004)

Just drag the OS 9 System Folder to the trash and then empty the trash. You may need to verify and repair permissions if the trash does not empty. You can safely trash the Applications (Mac OS9) folder also.


----------



## andehlu (Feb 7, 2004)

Ok, apologies im kinda of a mac newb. I found some CLASSIC files in the system folder...are these the files i should nuke?


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 7, 2004)

If you are talking about Classic folder in the OS X system, the system may not allow you to trash them. They do not use much space. I would leave those alone for now.


----------



## Arden (Feb 8, 2004)

Delete the file called "System Folder" and, for all intensive purposes, you will have uninstalled Classic (which is simply OS 9 run in simulation).


----------



## lilbandit (Feb 9, 2004)

Unless you badly need the space leave classic alone. It's not pretty but you might need it. I got caught badly when I installed panther, no classic so I had to install classic from an old 9.2 cd I got with my powerbook.It was a roundabout solution but I now keep a disk image of my classic folder in my drawer in case my installation fails.


----------



## sailgreg (Feb 13, 2004)

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030418104032267


----------



## Kiwi Mike (Mar 4, 2004)

Cheryl said:
			
		

> If you are talking about Classic folder in the OS X system, the system may not allow you to trash them. They do not use much space. I would leave those alone for now.



I have just removed all OS9 apps and system folder except for prefs in this folder the current system OS10.3 had a shock when I trash ALL the files so I put prefs back and it seem to run better but when I now run permissions its says "no valid packages" and does not work any ideas suggestions........


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 5, 2004)

Kiwi Mike said:
			
		

> I have just removed all OS9 apps and system folder except for prefs in this folder the current system OS10.3 had a shock when I trash ALL the files so I put prefs back and it seem to run better but when I now run permissions its says "no valid packages" and does not work any ideas suggestions........



Packages used by Disk Utility for permissions repair are stored in the Library/Receipts folder. If you moved that folder, or deleted the pkg files from that folder, then you will have to accept that Disk Utility will not repair permissions completely, until you choose to replace those files, perhaps by doing a reinstall of OS X with an Archive and Install option. Many of the folders in the /Library should not be moved or deleted unless you know what you're doing (and you have a backup). Same goes even more for /System/Library folder


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 6, 2004)

Kiwi Mike said:
			
		

> I have just removed all OS9 apps and system folder except for prefs in this folder the current system OS10.3 had a shock when I trash ALL the files so I put prefs back



The pref folder from OS 9? The only two folders that are save to trash is System Folder OS9 and Applications (Mac OS 9).  And before you do that you must make sure Classic was not running. 

Explain what you mean by 'shock'.


----------



## Kiwi Mike (Mar 9, 2004)

Cheryl said:
			
		

> The pref folder from OS 9? The only two folders that are save to trash is System Folder OS9 and Applications (Mac OS 9).  And before you do that you must make sure Classic was not running.
> 
> Explain what you mean by 'shock'.



Yes it was the pref folder from OS 9 and Classic was not running, when opened OS 9 folder and selected all and then delete I did a reboot but my mac just did not seem to run  well I then took the prefs folder for OS 9 from the trash and returned it to the OS 9 folder and after rebooted it seemed to run better (?)

However when I tried to run permission I got the strange message as posted should I just re-install panther, I am not able to do a clean install as have not hard drive or other panther mac for this purposes any other ideas ??

Thanks ...


----------



## Kiwi Mike (Mar 9, 2004)

DeltaMac said:
			
		

> Packages used by Disk Utility for permissions repair are stored in the Library/Receipts folder. If you moved that folder, or deleted the pkg files from that folder, then you will have to accept that Disk Utility will not repair permissions completely, until you choose to replace those files, perhaps by doing a reinstall of OS X with an Archive and Install option. Many of the folders in the /Library should not be moved or deleted unless you know what you're doing (and you have a backup). Same goes even more for /System/Library folder



Shit oh dear , I was cleaning up as need space and was told that its ok to delete this stuff I trashed all the pkg files in this folder .............

Damm know what should I do my mac's running but does not feel smooth......


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 9, 2004)

I know what went wrong. All you needed to do was drag the entire System Folder OS 9 to the trash. Then the entire Applications Mac OS 9 folder to the trash. Trashing what was inside the folder, then leaving the folder on the drive confused the computer. 

And nothing in the Library folder should be touched. 

First step, back up all your important files. Make sure you have all your OS X Application installers handy - or back up the downloaded files. 

Boot from the OS X CD. At the install window, go to the Installer menu and select disk utility. Have it format the drive (doing a complete erase) and make sure you select install OS 9 drivers (just in case). Once done, quit Disk Utility, continue with the install of OS X.  When done, restart the computer. Now you will be asked to do the set up. Once that is done, install your programs, applications, games, etc.


----------



## Kiwi Mike (Mar 10, 2004)

Cheryl said:
			
		

> I know what went wrong. All you needed to do was drag the entire System Folder OS 9 to the trash. Then the entire Applications Mac OS 9 folder to the trash. Trashing what was inside the folder, then leaving the folder on the drive confused the computer.
> 
> And nothing in the Library folder should be touched.
> 
> ...



Wow thats fairly scarey...
But maybe I have not choice, my ibook is running but for how long ...
I can back up most of my files to CD ROm but how do I backup all my emails (Apple mail and Entourage) and Address Book ?

Is their any other way around this can i copy the receipts folder files from my buddies iBook  (are their any key files) or not 

Suggestions appreciated


----------

